# Yullo. (:



## runky (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey there. New here. Thought I'd introduce myself. The name's Emily. I've been riding seriously for a little over a year. Before that I rode occasionally but money issues made us have to stop. So this past year I've been learning all about really riding. I currently do lower level eventing and hope to move up in the coming years. I mainly ride 2 horses at the moment, Sarge and Jolly. 

Sarge is the love of my life. He's a 5 year old QHx. I've had him since he was 6 months old and he's taught me a lot about handling green horses. He also taught me never to give up. We went through a rough patch when he was about 3 years old but we worked through it and now we are more bonded than ever. I just started jumping him back in April and I'm training him to be my "for fun" eventing horse. As in, I know we won't go far but it will be fun anyways. hah. I love this horse more than anything and he's the biggest character I've ever met. He's always cracking me up. 

Jolly is a 14 year old Paint/TB cross who I've been leasing for the past year. He's taught me so much about riding and has really help me become a good rider. He's taught me about collection, jumping, flying changes, and much much more. He thinks he's the shiz and thinks he's too dignified for everything. He'll give you funny looks with those big blue eyes of his. He can be a spaz but I love him anyways. His owner will only let him do up to 2ft jumping wise so I am going to stop leasing him this October and move onto a new horse who can teach me even more. I'll probably just end up riding the horses that don't get ridden during the winter. So that's fun too. 

Anyways. That's about it. Toodles.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! Emily
Nice to meet you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting. I'm sure Jolly & Sarge are adorable.


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

EH. MUH. LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 

HI! bahaha you get fed up with downed boards, too? lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Emily  Sarge sounds like a great horse. Its great when you can be with them as they grow up. Makes for a wonderful bond. Have fun and enjoy the HF.


----------



## runky (Jul 27, 2008)

Gangsta said:


> EH. MUH. LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> HI! bahaha you get fed up with downed boards, too? lol


haha, pretty much yeah. xD


Thanks everyone. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

HI!
it's lovexjumpxbeau from UHB. :]


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi emily, im emily 

welcome to the forum


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

Emilyyyy!! Its catie (crossiii) from UHB! I love how we all reuinited here  You know im obsessed with jolly and sarge, so I needn't say anymore. I'm excited that you're here too!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Happy posting :wink:


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Heyy Emily! It's Valerie from UHB. Ha. I love how we're all meeting up on this site.


----------

